# Ist Windows 7 Datenträger unabhängig von Produkt-Key?



## Magic777 (13. September 2011)

*Ist Windows 7 Datenträger unabhängig von Produkt-Key?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte ein paar Fragen zu Windows 7 (in meinem Fall eine übliche Win 7 64bit Home Premium System-Builder Version für knapp 100 €).

Hintergrund ist, dass sich ein Bekannter meinen Datenträger ausleihen will - zur Aktivierung dann selbstverständlich seinen eigenen Key verwendet.

Bitte bei den Antworten neben der Funktionalität gegebenenfalls auch auf die Legalität hinweisen:

1. Ist das grundsätzlich möglich, d.h. ist der Datenträger unabhängig vom Produkt-Key? Nicht dass ich dadurch meine eigene Lizenz gefährde - z.B. bei einer anschließenden Neuinstallation meinerseits.

2. Könnte ich ihm statt der Original-DVD auch den beigelegten Datenträger zur Vorinstallation geben?

3. da ich eine 64bit-SB-Version habe, muss sein Key vermutlich dann auch einer für eine 64-bit-Version sein, oder?

4. (unabhängig von 1-3) -> wie sieht es aus, wenn mein Kollege einen Laptop hat, bei dem seine Recovery-Version eigentlich auf der Festplatte liegt, die Festplatte (bzw. zumindest die Recovery auf der Festplatte) beschädigt ist (daher hat er keinen Datenträger) -> funktioniert das dann überhaupt mit meiner DVD und seinem Key?

5. (zu 4.) welche andere Möglichkeit hat mein Kollege in diesem Fall (also Recovery weg, Key jedoch noch da)?

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Magic


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2011)

1. Das ist kein Problem, der Key ist natürlich NICHT auf der DVD in irgendeiner Weise drauf - das wäre ein Riesenaufwand, jede DVD einzeln zu brennen/pressen. Du kannst also jede DVD benutzen, egal welcher key - hauptsache, die Version des keys passt zur DVD. Das schlimmste, was passieren kann, wäre: dein Kumpel hat nen Recovery-Key für eine 32bit-Version, und der Key geht nicht mit Deiner SystemBuilder-64bit Version. Nachteile: keine, außer dass man halt nicht zu Ende installieren kann. Es kann sogar sein, dass ein 32bit-Key mit der 64bit-DVD funktioniert. Die "Version" (also home, professional usw) spielt meines Wissens keine Rolle, sondern nach Key-Eingabe wird dann die zum Key passende Version installiert.

2. keine Ahnung, ist aber ja nicht nötig

3. siehe 1. Da bin ich nicht sicher. Bei Vista zB konnte ich mit meinem Laptop-Key (32bit war vorinstalliert) auf meinem Desktop-PC Vista in 64 installieren, als ich die 64bit-CD meines Bruders auslieh. Auf meinem Laptop war dabei Vista natürlich nicht mehr installiert. Der key war also ein vollwertiger Key ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen.

4. seit einigen Jahren liefern die Notebookhersteller an sich "vollwertige" Keys aus, die wie beschrieben mit jeder halbwegs passenden DVD zu installieren sind. Ansonsten würde man die User ja stark benachteiligen, wenn sie - nur weil sie ne neue Festplatte einbauen oder die alte formatieren - Windows nicht mehr nutzen könnten. Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich mal ein Notebook von Samsung, bei dem eine Windows-CD von Samsung dabei war, die beim Installieren Mainboard checkte, ob es wirklich von Samsung ist. Das war aber das letzte mal, wo ich so eine Einschränkung erlebt hab, und ich GLAUB man konnte dann trotzdem mit einer normalen XP-CD dann auch ohne den Samsung-Check installieren.

5. sollte bei halbwegs neuen Notebooks kein Problem sein. Die allermeisten Hersteller legen ja noch nicht mal mehr eine CD bei...


----------



## shimmyrot (13. September 2011)

Magic777 schrieb:


> 5. (zu 4.) welche andere Möglichkeit hat mein Kollege in diesem Fall (also Recovery weg, Key jedoch noch da)?


 Genau wie du es angedacht hast: mit jeder x-beliebigen DVD/ Installationsdatei Windows installieren und mit dem zur Version passenden Key aktivieren. 
Da er mit deiner DVD dann Win 7 64bit Home Premium installiert, braucht er auch einen Key für Win 7 64bit Home Premium. (Evtl funktioniert auch eine andere 64bit Version?)

Key und DVD/ Installationsdatei müssten völlig unabhängige voneinander sein, daher gibts auch keine rechtlichen Bedenken. Erst die Lizenz/ der Key ist der Beweis für ein normal gekauftes Originalprodukt.


----------



## golani79 (13. September 2011)

Bei den Betriebssystemen gibts schon auch Keys die vom Datenträger abhängig sind.

Wenn du ne SB Version hast, braucht er auch nen SB Key dazu - bei ner MSDN Version braucht man nen MSDN Key - Retail Version -> Retail Key.

War halt zumindest vor 2 Jahren noch so, als ich als EDV Techniker unterwegs war.
Laptops hatte ich in der Arbeit schon genug, bei denen es nicht möglich war, Windows von nem normalen Datenträger mit dem Key vom Gerät zu installieren bzw. ist mir bis ich aufgehört habe, keiner untergekommen bei dem es ging.


Ich würd sagen, probiert es einfach aus - mehr als nicht funktionieren, kann es nicht.


----------

